# 2007 Vegas Big Smoke



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

So I just booked my airfare for the Big Smoke this year. I haven't been able to attend the last couple of years but I am making this year. Anyone attending this year also? 

My plan along with some friends is to go Friday night and hang out at Casa Fuente most the day Saturday.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

moosebrew said:


> So I just booked my airfare for the Big Smoke this year. I haven't been able to attend the last couple of years but I am making this year. Anyone attending this year also?
> 
> My plan along with some friends is to go Friday night and hang out at Casa Fuente most the day Saturday.


Doing the full weekend again - doing the friday night event. got the hotel and big smoke tickets booked


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

is this like a god send or what?!
lol well all i know is that i will BE in vegas when this happens and for me not attended would truly test my Club stogie'ness.... :tu
lets see how good my schooling turns out, and hopefully i can take a breath of fresh air with you boys :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

This will be one journey that I will def make in my lifetime!! But not this year


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

We will have to arrange to meet up somewhere/sometime there. I know, just look for the guy smoking the cigar!

Mark


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Please shine a little light on the guy with the cane and seeing eye dog. The event is where when and how?

Thanks, I need a reason to leave the state

TT:cb


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

ttours said:


> Please shine a little light on the guy with the cane and seeing eye dog. The event is where when and how?
> 
> Thanks, I need a reason to leave the state
> 
> TT:cb


http://www.cigaraficionado.com/BigSmoke/LasVegas2007/Home


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ttours said:


> Please shine a little light on the guy with the cane and seeing eye dog. The event is where when and how?
> 
> Thanks, I need a reason to leave the state
> 
> TT:cb


Readers digest version: The Vegas smoke has two "products"

1. 3000 people Friday (another 3000 Saturday), going into a large conference area that contains 25+ cigar marketer/manufacturer's booths (coupons given at door to get one sample of each), high end car and motorcycle retailers, liquor distributors giving out samples, Vegas area restaurants giving samples of their food - a few other things going on around you like music w/dancers, golf swing analysis, roll your own contest, etc.
Down sides: 3000 people getting "free" stuff, so can be long lines, people getting crowed and bumped, and the cigars are mostly middle of the road (they are giving out 6000 cigars each). You do not get a chance to talk to the big wigs. Not much seating last year

2. Smoke weekend (Sat & Sun) - last year they sold out at 500 people. Seminars with manufacturers talking on given subjects. You are given several cigars throughout that have been the higher end sticks. Sat lunch, 10 guests per table with 1 manufacturer or CA editor (they normally give out some of their product). Sunday is a bit early, but you start with a good breakfast, a cigar rolling contest, and this year ends with a Scotch tasting
Down sides: early starts for Vegas, price point

These events are not for everyone, it helps if you are in a small group with a plan of how to divide and conquer.


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

I am going to the Vegas Big Smoke, this will be my first one. Saturday dinner. Any suggestions from the veteran's out there?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

What are you looking for suggestions on?


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

You are right, I could have been a little more specific! A little about me, I quit cigs about 5 years ago, and occassionally smoked cigars, the last year, getting into smoking one a day, several a day on the weekend. I was a little disappointed reading your previous post on the downside, though obviously, 6,000 cigar smokers wanting samples from all the vendors. I have been to enough IT conferences to know the zoo that occurs. Perhaps suggestions on that.
Also, my favorite cigars Padron 1964 and 1926 maduro, I have a couple of boxes that I dive into on special occassions. Do you think that the Padron 80 Anniversary will be available for purchase at the convention? Are there generally cigar and accessories for sale at The Big Smoke?
Thanks


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

The only cigars I have seen for sale in the last 4 years at the event have been the Toast Across America sets at the CFCF booth. For accessories, you can enter drawings for some, car companies gave away cutters, and Tommy Bahama has been giving away small cigar ashtrays, but generally I don't think much is for sale during the event – it was more of getting your name for mail orders, and distributing pamphlets for you to check out when you get home. Probably has something to do with sales taxes and how people can get things home

The evening event, if you go in thinking it will be like an event at your local B&M, you will be disappointed. If you don't like crowds, maybe getting bumped and spilling a drink gets you angry, you might not like it. If you can go with a few friends, and tag team it, it works VERY well: i.e. guy 1 takes all 4 tickets to stand in very long line, guys 2 & 3 each take all the tickets for several short line booths, guy 4 holds the table where everyone will meet when they have completed their tasks and you divvy up the loot.

It's not for everyone, but there are people who love it, or tolerate it enough to go back year after year :tu


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> The only cigars I have seen for sale in the last 4 years at the event have been the Toast Across America sets at the CFCF booth. For accessories, you can enter drawings for some, car companies gave away cutters, and Tommy Bahama has been giving away small cigar ashtrays, but generally I don't think much is for sale during the event - it was more of getting your name for mail orders, and distributing pamphlets for you to check out when you get home. Probably has something to do with sales taxes and how people can get things home
> 
> The evening event, if you go in thinking it will be like an event at your local B&M, you will be disappointed. If you don't like crowds, maybe getting bumped and spilling a drink gets you angry, you might not like it. If you can go with a few friends, and tag team it, it works VERY well: i.e. guy 1 takes all 4 tickets to stand in very long line, guys 2 & 3 each take all the tickets for several short line booths, guy 4 holds the table where everyone will meet when they have completed their tasks and you divvy up the loot.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but there are people who love it, or tolerate it enough to go back year after year :tu


Very well stated. I would add just one more thing and that would be not expect preminum or super preminum cigars.

Paul.


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, I was on vacation and without computer and cigars!) Looks like my brother is bailing on me but I will attend solo. Should be interesting!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ArtG said:


> Thanks for the responses, I was on vacation and without computer and cigars!) Looks like my brother is bailing on me but I will attend solo. Should be interesting!


Usually is a Thursday eve gathering at Casa (the rest of the weekend it is going to be very busy!  ) Groups of people from the boards used to gather at one of the casino bars before the eve started, that will have to change with the new laws  - but keep an eye out for herf notices (or post one yourself :ss )


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> Usually is a Thursday eve gathering at Casa (the rest of the weekend it is going to be very busy!  ) Groups of people from the boards used to gather at one of the casino bars before the eve started, that will have to change with the new laws  - but keep an eye out for herf notices (or post one yourself :ss )


If the bar is in or on the casino floor you are ok to smoke.

Paul.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I've never had the opportunity to go, BUT will definately have to make the trip some day...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I do know that I will be in attendance this year, as for which night...I have yet to find that out... As far as places to smoke during "Big Smoke" other than Casino Floors, outdoors, and in your smoking rooms....I am not sure. I do know that the some of the restaurants at the Venetian are trying to make exceptions to the rules...Bouchon just asked to borrow a bunch of ashtrays, which is odd seeing as they are a smoke-free restaurant. Also, be sure to tip your cigar girl...(the girls working the casino floor with trays full of smokes)


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Going to miss this year, but have been to 2, most recently in 2005...definitely going next year.

One hint...if your lady cleans up nice , take her...me and a buddy took the girls in 2005, and they took our ticket books, along with their own, and were quite frequently practically escorted to the front of the booth lines...so we not only doubled up on our cigar takes, we did it in record time and had lots of time to relax, smoke, drink, and people-watch...it was great! :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

A week away...


----------

